# Nremt says I failed but personally I feel like I passed.



## Ross Nunn (Feb 23, 2017)

Hello I have taken the nremt for a 2nd time, and I failed. but personally I feel like I passed it. I will admit I did get questions wrong and that I had failed the area of ems operations. Though my test results told me I was near passing in Airway Breathing and Ventilation, Cardiology and Resuscitation, Medical which included pregnancy and whatever else, and trauma. But I had failed ems operations. Now with what my test results are telling to go over because of what it thinks I am weak at, I'd say that that is wrong. I knew I got the questions right in what it was telling me to go over for studying. I know I got the questions right on cardiac rhythms, management of chest pain, and what to do for a patient who is suspected of having a spinal injury, and much more. Apparently you can pay 75 dollars to have the nremt to have someone to go over and review the test. Has anyone ever had the nremt to have a person to go over the test? I would like to know.


----------



## Ross Nunn (Feb 23, 2017)

also the nremt requires a standard level of competency in order for a test taker to pass it. Which makes sense because it requires you to answer at least 70 questions but 120 questions at the most. In which it stops you at any of those questions in that range. So I would say that you are not going to answer all questions that are in each area of the test. So can anyone tell me if I am right on that, because that gives off you may not actually be required to pass all areas on the test. Say like I passed cardiology, airway, and trauma, but fail medical and ems operations? I need help on this comment too.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 23, 2017)

None of this makes much sense. 

Time for a refresher.


----------



## Ross Nunn (Feb 23, 2017)

okay look. it requires you to answer at least 70 questions but 120 at the most. It will stop you at a question within that range. The nremt website says it is a standard level of competency that is required for a student to pass. So would you say you need to pass all areas on the test?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 23, 2017)

Read this: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computerized_adaptive_testing


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 23, 2017)

Ross Nunn said:


> okay look. it requires you to answer at least 70 questions but 120 at the most. It will stop you at a question within that range. The nremt website says it is a standard level of competency that is required for a student to pass. So would you say you need to pass all areas on the test?


Yes. A fail in even one section will fail you in the entire exam

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 23, 2017)

Ross Nunn said:


> Hello I have taken the nremt for a 2nd time, and I failed. but personally I feel like I passed it.


Sorry to sound like an ***, but the hard truth is your personal feelings matter precisely zero, zip, nada on whether or not you demonstrated competency in the materials being tested on. 

In my Army Physical Fitness Test I could personally feel like I did 80 proper push ups in the time alloted, or that the stopwatch was rigged so they only gave us 1 min 45 sec instead of the full 2 min....but if my grader only counts 40 properly completed push ups in the alloted time, guess what? I fail. Period. The ONLY way to argue this and overturn that failing score is to, wait for it......RETAKE THE ENTIRE TEST AND ACHIEVE A PASSING SCORE. Same thing with the NREMT. You have to pass the entire test to pass, fail any one portion, you fail the whole thing, and consequently have to retake the whole thing.


----------



## Ross Nunn (Feb 23, 2017)

hmmmmm. it just makes no sense in what it is telling me to go over when I know I got the question right on that.


----------



## Ross Nunn (Feb 23, 2017)

I mean it tells me to go over heart rhythms when the question for that was what is a heart rhythm that can be shocked by the aed and the answer was atrial fibrillation. and i know for a fact that that is a rhythm that can be shocked.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 23, 2017)

No it is not. At least not by an Aed. Ventricular fibrillation and ventricular tach are the only AED shockable rhythms

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 23, 2017)

And also, you don't know for a fact what individual questions you missed and what the answers are. They do not provide that information. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 23, 2017)

/trolling


----------



## Ross Nunn (Feb 23, 2017)

well the test results tell you what to go over. so with it telling me that I can remember what questions it is referring to. By the way. The first time I took the test I put in ventricular Tachycardia. Then my test results tell me I need to go over heart rhythms. I looked it up in my book again that ventricular tachycardia cannot be shocked.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 23, 2017)

Ross Nunn said:


> well the test results tell you what to go over. so with it telling me that I can remember what questions it is referring to. By the way. The first time I took the test I put in ventricular Tachycardia. Then my test results tell me I need to go over heart rhythms. I looked it up in my book again that ventricular tachycardia cannot be shocked.


Then you need to work on reading comprehension. VT is a very shockable rhythm. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 23, 2017)

You need to re read your book....V-Fib and Tach are the only 2 shockable rhythms. Apparently while you may believe you know the right answers, you do not. You can believe 2+2=5 and insist it's true all day long, but that doesn't make it true or allow you to pass any math tests...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 23, 2017)

If you failed then you failed. It doesn't matter if you think you passed, you didn't. I feel like I am a Greek god but alas..

The test has 120 questions frame to determine if you are proficient in all aspects. It may take 7 questions or it make take 20 questions to determine that.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 23, 2017)

If you knew the answers, you would know your shockable rhythms. Clearly the test worked exactly like it was supposed to. Study and try again.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 23, 2017)

A-Fib is not a shockable rhythm. 

NREMT must have changed some stuff around because if I remember correctly in the past it would just say "cardiology" and would not narrow it down any further than that.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 23, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I feel like I am a Greek god but alas..



Well I mean... you kinda are... 



DesertMedic66 said:


> A-Fib is not a shockable rhythm.



Well... technically speaking you can defibrillate A-Fib... should you defibrillate A-Fib? No.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 23, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Well I mean... you kinda are...
> 
> 
> 
> Well... technically speaking you can defibrillate A-Fib... should you defibrillate A-Fib? No.


I only use the monitor in the AED a function because I don't got time to read a rhythm..


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 23, 2017)

Ross Nunn said:


> ventricular tachycardia cannot be shocked.



Pulseless V Tach you can defibrillate. V Tach with a pulse is another story that you don't need to worry about. You defibrillate pulseless V Tach and V Fib. You don't defibrillate Asystole and PEA.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 23, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I only use the monitor in the AED a function because I don't got time to read a rhythm..


----------



## Ross Nunn (Feb 23, 2017)

well the answer choice that are to not be canceled out are ventricular tachycardia and atrial fibrillation. because i know the other 2 answer choices were not it. if only the answer choice of ventricular tachycardia would say pulse less ventricular tachycardia instead.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 24, 2017)

It's still a better option than AFib... Especially since an AED will shock VT whether there's a pulse or not. AF is not correct at all though, since the question stated it was an AED.

*I'm still leaning towards (and hoping) it's a troll...


----------



## DrParasite (Feb 24, 2017)

you know, based on some of the OP's answers, I think it's pretty clear that despite what he questions he got correct, he has indeed failed the test.  Even the statements he has made about when to use the AED shows that he needs to study everything again, and actually learn what he does not know, and not just say the test is unfair because NREMT says he failed, but he thinks he really passed.

OP, if the test said you failed, than feel free to contact the NREMT to dispute it; however I'm pretty sure they will tell you that you didn't pass the exam, and need to study harder and actually learn the correct material in order to pass the test


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Feb 24, 2017)

If you are absolutely certain that an AED can be used to shock afib, please stop paying people for EMS related courses and tests. Just stop. 

The test is blind. The test doesn't care whether you're white, black, or rainbow colored. The test doesn't care if you want to date boys, girls, or animals(domesticated or undomesticated). The test only cares about whether or not you know the material, and can demonstrate that knowledge during the exam. there's no conspiracy. You either meet minimum competency or you don't.


----------



## jcroteau (Feb 24, 2017)

If you're choosing to shock A-fib and not V-tach clearly the test is doing its job. Like many others, I suggest you re-read your books and get ready for your next attempt. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Grozler (Feb 25, 2017)

The ER doc, the anesthesiologist, the chest x-ray, the absent lung sounds, and the lack of wave form capnography on scene all said I had an esophageal intubation but I personally feel that I got the tube.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 25, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Well I mean... you kinda are...
> 
> 
> 
> Well... technically speaking you can defibrillate A-Fib... should you defibrillate A-Fib? No.



Technically you can defibrillated any rhythm you want...

Is this real life? According to the results you gave us you didn't pass ANY of the sections...not just operations. "Nearly Passing" is not passing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E tank (Feb 25, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Well... technically speaking you can defibrillate A-Fib... should you defibrillate A-Fib? No.



No, you should synch cardiovert it


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 25, 2017)

Generally with adaptive testing if you feel like you passed, then the questions were too easy and therefore below passing standard. It should feel very hard because you should (at some point) start answering questions 50% incorrectly, unless your knowledge base greatly exceeds the most difficult level questions the exam has. When I took the NREMT-P written exam it was 150 questions and not adaptive. I passed the NCLEX-RN at 75 (minimum number) and at that number you either have passed or failed strongly. 

The adaptive NREMT exams work the same way. If the test stops at the minimum, you clearly have passed or failed. Otherwise you are near passing and more questions must be asked to determine pass/fail, up to the max number of questions. You must pass all sections above passing standard to pass the exam.


----------



## Dennhop (Feb 26, 2017)

Ross Nunn said:


> *Hello I have taken the nremt for a 2nd time, and I failed*. but personally I feel like I passed it. I will admit I did get questions wrong and that I had failed the area of ems operations. *Though my test results told me I was near passing in Airway Breathing and Ventilation, Cardiology and Resuscitation, Medical which included pregnancy and whatever else, and trauma. *But I had failed ems operations. Now with what my test results are telling to go over because of what it thinks I am weak at, I'd say that that is wrong. I knew I got the questions right in what it was telling me to go over for studying. I know I got the questions right on cardiac rhythms, management of chest pain, and what to do for a patient who is suspected of having a spinal injury, and much more. *Apparently you can pay 75 dollars to have the nremt to have someone to go over and review the test. *Has anyone ever had the nremt to have a person to go over the test? I would like to know.



Highlighted a few things in bold...
2nd time taking the test...Did you not realize you were a bit weak on your knowledge after the first time and study again?

You say you were near passing...nearly passing is another way to state definitely failing...And you listed a lot of categories you "nearly passed", and one category you say you "failed".  Might want to take another look at that...

Seems to me that $75 for someone to review your test isn't what you need...Probably closer to $600 and retake the EMT course. 

As far as arguing shockable rhythms, without knowing what book you're using, here's a few links to the correct answer off of Google...
https://acls.com/free-resources/ven...ess-ventricular-tachycardia/shockable-rhythms

https://www.nursingtimes.net/clinic...dvanced-life-support-in-adults/199649.article

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/550425_3

I feel like Im still 23, but I'm definitely not anymore...Doesn't make me 23...


----------



## akflightmedic (Feb 26, 2017)

The OP is right !!! I felt the same way when I took the doctor exam. They thunked I nearly past, but eye no I did. They're questions r wrong and Iw ill chanlunge this! I am a good doctor, I know my stuft.


----------



## SpecialK (Feb 26, 2017)

1. You did not pass
2. What you think or feel accounts for absolutely zero
3. See number 1 and 2 then study some more so you can pass or forget it.

And if you think you can defibrillate AF, you are incompetent and possibly dangerously inadequately educated to work as an Ambulance Officer and should therefore, not be allowed to do so.


----------



## ERDoc (Feb 26, 2017)

I feel like I'm a billionaire but the bank disagreed with me when I tried to take my money out of the safe.

OP, it sounds to me like you really need to find a new field.


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Feb 26, 2017)

While I agree EMS may not be this posters best career path, I think without dealing with the deeper issues of their delusions, they'll meet the same fate at the next stop, whatever that might be.


----------



## Carrbn22 (Mar 2, 2017)

I know the feeling! But trust me when I say that jblearning.com really helped me in studying for the NREMT. You have to pay for it but it is worth it in the long run! I made myself do multiple tests a day and it really helped me to retain the information.


----------



## MMohler (Mar 2, 2017)

Man this OP got blasted. I am by no means a "veteran" on this website or in the field. Keep on keeping on though. Not sure what you want to do with your career in EMS but criticism is going to either push you to success or push you to failure. Keep on studying and PASS, not nearly pass, pass. You got it!


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 2, 2017)

MMohler said:


> Man this OP got blasted. I am by no means a "veteran" on this website or in the field. Keep on keeping on though. Not sure what you want to do with your career in EMS but criticism is going to either push you to success or push you to failure. Keep on studying and PASS, not nearly pass, pass. You got it!


Blasted, but not out of proportion with the posts he made. Most of us tried to educate him. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MMohler (Mar 2, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Blasted, but not out of proportion with the posts he made. Most of us tried to educate him.



Just glad I passed my first time lol.


----------



## revolvemt (Mar 3, 2017)

Ross Nunn said:


> I mean it tells me to go over heart rhythms when the question for that was what is a heart rhythm that can be shocked by the aed and the answer was atrial fibrillation. and i know for a fact that that is a rhythm that can be shocked.


Total first post, but I was reading this after just passing my NREMT and couldn't believe reading this.

Read the question carefully. As you can see from the discussion what else may or may not be shockable by medic (or M.D.) standards, that's not the question...the question is what can an AED shock...

The test can ask what a pt needs, and an answer may be correct but if it's out of your scope of practice it's not the right answer. 

And to others point, the adaptive testing gets harder if you're doing well, easier if you're doing poorly until you can only pass or only fail. And yes fail one area of competency you fail the whole test, doesn't matter if you got 100% in all other areas and failed operations. I hit mid 80s total questions in my test and felt like i did well, but there were still questions that I thought were very difficult and maybe I missed.

To anyone who reads this there's several good videos in a series on youtube that are similar style to NREMT test questions, watch them, participate and listen to why certain answers are incorrect. Pair that with good studying and classes that want to produce good EMT not just put a butt in the seat and you should be fine. 

I do hope after reading all this thread that its a troll post, if not maybe someone studying will find my info useful.


----------

